# Indianapolis Colts: Caught Cheating, under investigation



## Chris (Nov 5, 2007)

I give you, Indy pumping in crowd noise (100% against NFL rules) during the Patriots offense. Listen for the CD skipping and the sound guy immediately turning it off, then check out how loud the crowd actually is without it.

Question is: Will the Colts come clean like the Pats did and say "Yes, we did it", or will they dance around and deny, blaming CBS?


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 5, 2007)

As an audio guy, that's the funniest thing I've ever heard!  Why on EARTH us a CD when there are much better mediums that won't do that. 

As a football fan, that's weak!


----------



## Stitch (Nov 5, 2007)

Thats fucking hilarious.

Just out of interest, why do you guys call it football, since its quite basically Rugby for pussies?


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 5, 2007)

Apparently, it was actually a CBS audio glitch - it was not audible in the stadium, by reports from people at the game.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 5, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Apparently, it was actually a CBS audio glitch - it was not audible in the stadium, by reports from people at the game.



That would make more sense.


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Apparently, it was actually a CBS audio glitch - it was not audible in the stadium, by reports from people at the game.



Reports from which people, Indy fans? 



> Entering the fourth quarter, the Patriots were down 13-10. That's when the unthinkable happened. Brady hit Moss cutting across the middle and the fans went silent  but the sound didn't stop. The Indianapolis Colts were piping audio through their speaker system to increase the fan volume. (If you don't believe me, watch this video, or listen to this MP3 - notice how the fan noise seems to "skip" or reverb just after Moss makes the catch). This is downright ridiculous and is definitely against the NFL rules. "The Commissioner has sole authority to investigate and to take appropriate disciplinary or corrective measures if any club action, nonparticipant interference, or emergency occurs in an NFL game which he deems so unfair or outside the accepted tactics encountered in professional football that such action has a major effect on the result of a game. [source]" This definitely had a major effect on the game, as Brady had to run to the sidelines to hear over the fake noise. The Colts should be charged a first rounder and fined $750,000 for taking away the competitive balance for the game. We need consistency in the fines and penalties for cheating! It's not the Pats' fault the Colts organization doesn't have enough faith in their fans


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 5, 2007)

CBS should easily be able to clear this up.


----------



## Lee (Nov 5, 2007)

True or not, the whole thing is irony in it's finest form


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 5, 2007)

Chris said:


> Reports from which people, Indy fans?



From people I know personally that were at the game, yes - they say they didn't hear anything unusual, and they're not "homers" enough to lie to me about it. If the Colts did do this, it should be handled accordingly by the league.

You can't trust network audio feeds, though - I've heard these sorts of glitches before in games I've been watching. Since it concerns the Colts this time, though, I'm sure it'll be investigated, since only the Vikings get accused of this more than they do.


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2007)

A quick google shows a ton of people saying that they noticed it too. Time will tell, really. It sure sounds like a skipping CD to me, but hey.


----------



## Groff (Nov 5, 2007)

Faking crowd noise is illegal in the NFL??

o_0


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 5, 2007)

Chris said:


> A quick google shows a ton of people saying that they noticed it too. Time will tell, really. It sure sounds like a skipping CD to me, but hey.



It is definitely a fast digital feedback loop of some type. I don't imagine that they use a digital reverb/delay on the crowd, but maybe some multiprocessor went awry.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 5, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> Faking crowd noise is illegal in the NFL??
> 
> o_0



I'm not totally sure, but I think that pumping any kind of prerecorded sound (crowd noise, music or whatever) into an arena while the ball is in play isn't legal in the NFL. If you pay attention stadiums that play music between plays always stop when the play clock is running.


----------



## Beta (Nov 5, 2007)

Milli Vanilli'd!


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 5, 2007)

From an NFL board:




> What? Complaining after they've been caught spying? Someone get them some Kleenex!


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 5, 2007)

ESPN - NFL: No extra crowd noise in Patriots-Colts game - NFL

Sorry Chris.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 5, 2007)

My negrep is priceless.


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 5, 2007)

Um...does it really affect the game that much? (excuse my ignorance)


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Nov 6, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> Um...does it really affect the game that much? (excuse my ignorance)



Yeah, pretty much. It causes a lot of false starts, missed calls, etc. Brady had to keep going to the sidelines because he couldn't hear the calls through his headset well enough.


----------



## ledzep4eva (Nov 7, 2007)

Lee said:


> True or not, the whole thing is irony in it's finest form



How?


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 7, 2007)

Bill Polean is on the NFL Competition Commitee, nothing will come of this. Clearly they cheated. Scores of people who were in the building noticed it. People who were sitting on the higher level noticed tons of crowd noise above them (of course, the only thing above them was the PA speakers).

The worst is these fools who know nothing about football like Skip Bayless who actually think the Patriots deserve an asterick if they go 16-0 for 'cheating'. Guys, for the last time, teams are ALLOWED to video tape/steal the other teams signals. They just werent allowed to tape them from the specific location they were at (the sidelines). The Patriots are destroying everyone because they have the best talent, the best coaching, and the best work-ethic.

As Michael Shipley of Linux Financial would say: "this is the biggest non-story in the HISTORY OF EARTH!".


----------



## Jason (Nov 7, 2007)

Nick also what about the fact the video tape was taking and destroyed before the patriots could even look at it


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 7, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Guys, for the last time, teams are ALLOWED to video tape/steal the other teams signals. They just werent allowed to tape them from the specific location they were at (the sidelines).





> "The rule is that no video recording devices of any kind are permitted to be in use in the coaches' booth, on the field, or in the locker room during the game," the league said Monday in a statement from spokesman Greg Aiello.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes, but 1) everyone knows they have people in stands with binoculars stealing signals. 2) teams change their signals ALL THE TIME, and constantly give out fake ones to confuse the opposition.

While you're quoting the league, you may also want to point out when the Commissioner said although it broke a rule, it gave them no competitive advantage. It was just for archiving purposes, which every team does. Former players, coaches with a clue, etc have all said this. Brian Billick comes to mind as one of the most vocal critics of this media sensationalist frenzy.

The Patriots only were caught because of the intense hatred Eric "1-8" Mangini has for Bellichick. OTher coaches around the league were bashing Eric for breaking the unwritten rules of the 'club'. This really is non-issue, but even if you do believe this taints the Pats, talk about past seasons, but they were caught 8 minutes into the first game of the year against the worst team in the league. They've been destroying everyone since.


----------

